# Mini-ramshorn snails are driving me nuts - help!



## brightstar123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I need help reducing the population of mini-ramshorn snails in my 600L planted aquarium. I accidentally introduced them and they are having a great old time in my tank. They are the very small ones (1-2mm). 
While I admit that they haven't actually done anything bad (they seem to keep everything pretty clean and don't eat the plants), they are becoming quite unsightly. I don't need to eradicate them and its probably not possible anyway, I just want to reduce the numbers.
I have three clown loaches in the tank and they aren't doing much (if anything), I think the snails are too small for them. I've used Kusuri Plus Wormer (flubendazole), which is supposed to kill them, but it did nothing. It also have rainbowfish that won't eat them, although they are juveniles I suppose. I'm not sure what else I can try that won't harm the fish or plants. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Assassin snails are always one option or maybe a DIY snail trap and then sell or donate them on forums. If you search the forums you should find others attempts at snail catching devices or at very least on YouTube. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Their numbers are usually indicative of available food. Vacuuming substrate and cutting back a little on amount of food per feeding to make sure it's being consumed will help.

I went through a population explosion in a planted 180G peninsula in my den. With three viewing sides, the glass is a true pain to scrape and keep clean. When their numbers were at their peak, I went almost a year without needing to touch the glass. Now that their numbers have diminished considerably, I miss the little buggers dearly. They simply ate themselves out of house and home and they crashed. I also never added a calcium source so that may have been a contributing factor, but a minor one.


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Bushkill said:


> Their numbers are usually indicative of available food. Vacuuming substrate and cutting back a little on amount of food per feeding to make sure it's being consumed will help.
> 
> I went through a population explosion in a planted 180G peninsula in my den. With three viewing sides, the glass is a true pain to scrape and keep clean. When their numbers were at their peak, I went almost a year without needing to touch the glass. Now that their numbers have diminished considerably, I miss the little buggers dearly. They simply ate themselves out of house and home and they crashed. I also never added a calcium source so that may have been a contributing factor, but a minor one.



I Agree!!


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate mini ramshorn. I have had them survive both bleach and pot. perm. dips. I had success treating an infested tank with copper, but this will kill any other inverts and can harm plants and fish if over-dosed.

I am surprised the loaches aren't doing anything. You could try borrowing a couple pea puffers, otherwise I would give a snail trap a go to knock the numbers back.


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

i'll give you my address to send me some!! i would love my assassins to have a snack!


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

> I have three clown loaches in the tank and they aren't doing much (if anything), I think the snails are too small for them.


Don't feed the tank for 3-5 days, see what happens to the snail population. They can get lazy about their snail eating if you feed the tank everyday. No snail is too small, some may be too big. I've seen them team up on bigger snails, mainly MTS though, their trap door makes them a little harder to get at.


----------

